# When is the Brooks Brothers big sale?



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

I keep hearing there is a big BB sale in June. 

When is it?

How deeply would they discount their blazers and suits?

Thanks


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

They have a semi-annual clearance and discount sale the day after Father's day which is in June. They normally have a Friends & Family sale around May but there is no solid date (so it could just be skipped) and the percentages aren't in stone too (25-35% in the last two years).


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Friends and Family is the 5th of May this year. I just heard it from an Assistant Manager. I didn't ask if it was 30% off though.


----------



## BrooksMan (Feb 20, 2010)

Friends and Family is Wednesday May 5- THrough Monday May 10. The discount is 25% this year, but that is on top of Brooks everyday valu pricing I believe. I heard this from my local SA today.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Theoden said:


> I keep hearing there is a big BB sale in June.
> 
> When is it?
> 
> ...


As mentioned every June Brooks Brothers holds their semi-annual sale. During their two semi-annual sales (the other is after Christmas and lasts through the month of January) they discount their last season suits and blazer 50%. Suits are usually priced at $499 and blazers at $264. Sport coats vary depending on the type of material and country of origin but I have seen some as cheap at $199 during the big sales but these are usually a cotton, a wild pattern or color and could be one of the Asian made sport coats.

On a side note, if you are in the market for a pair of cordovan shoes BB only discounts them twice per year at these semi-annual sales usually for 25% off.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

BrooksMan said:


> Friends and Family is Wednesday May 5- THrough Monday May 10. The discount is 25% this year, but that is on top of Brooks everyday valu pricing I believe. I heard this from my local SA today.


That's disappointing they're only going to discount 25% this year!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

They just added some nice selections to thier shoe clearence area. (Calf only)

It pays to check in once in a while!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

There is a special charity event sale on April 22 and 23.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=104346


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> They just added some nice selections to thier shoe clearence area. (Calf only)
> 
> It pays to check in once in a while!!


If only they produced those wingtip monks or the spectators in an 11.5E....


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

F&F's 25%, I think. I'll check tomorrow when I go in to work.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm glad someone asked this as I was just about to ask the same thing. I picked up a blue blazer during the other big sale after last Christmas. Unfortunately, or rather fortunately, I've lost a lot of weight in the past 4 months so it's now just too large to wear. Having lost weight, I'm more picky than ever about how my clothes fit and wearing a jacket that's too lage offends my eye now. I wish it was sooner. Ah well, the large one goes to ebay and I'll just be blazerless for a few weeks.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

What!? Only 25%? They just had a corporate sale for 25% that ended yesterday....  They're not getting my money for any less than 35% off.


----------

